

Examples of functional programming in very large web applications? - whichdan

I've been writing object oriented PHP for years, and I'm having trouble wrapping my head around how the equivalent of a large Rails or Symfony project would be structured using functional programming. (To be clear, I've only really played with Racket tutorials so far.) I've seen a few examples of functionally programmed apps, but they're usually not much larger than a small blog. Could anyone recommend large open source project, or point me in the right direction?
======
jordandanford
Lift is a powerful web framework which makes use of many of Scala's functional
and object-oriented features, so it'd be worth looking at the Getting Started
guide: <http://simply.liftweb.net/index-Chapter-2.html#toc-Chapter-2>

------
mkolodny
Paul Graham's Viaweb was written in Lisp.
<http://www.paulgraham.com/vwfaq.html>

Reddit was too before switching to Python. <http://blog.reddit.com/2005/12/on-
lisp.html>

------
mhusby
If you are interested in erlang ChicagoBoss is a rails like framework for
erlang. <http://www.chicagoboss.org/>

------
DennisP
Haskell has the Yesod web framework: <http://www.yesodweb.com/>

